# More at the races



## Chiller (Jun 20, 2008)

Finally got around to editing more of my race shots. Ended up with about 60 o.k images. More then I thought. 

One of my faves from the day. 



 
The big winner​

 
Dude should look into some sunblock.​

 
This guy had a great place to shoot from, but looks like the car was too fast for him. :lmao:​

 
Wasnt happy with this pan, but ...meh​


----------



## 250Gimp (Jun 20, 2008)

#1 rocks!!!

Someone will buy it for sure.


----------



## Chiller (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Gimp.  Been asked to go back in a few weeks for more shooting.


----------



## ToddB (Jun 22, 2008)

Chiller, your race shots are fantastic.  Again, I like the one of the corner worker.  But I've always liked "behind the scenes" type of photographs.  I really like the first photo also.

I have to say, not bad for a guy who normally photographs demonic clowns (that's kind of redundant, isn't it.)


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh yeah!  Number 1 rocks!  You could totally put that in sports Illustrated and it would still stand out as exceptional - honestly!

All nice images!


----------



## StillImage (Jun 22, 2008)

What track did you shoot them at?


----------



## Chiller (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks so much for your kind words.  Much appreciated.  

Todd...Even tho my darkside images are my passion, along with my halloween stuff, I try to shoot everything.  I dont post a smidge of the images I take. :er:

Stillimage..these were shot at Mosport Raceway, on the road track.  I try to wander the track and not stay in one spot.  

Thanks again everyond.


----------



## ToddB (Jun 22, 2008)

Chiller, do you get a photo pass that allows you access inside the fence or are these taken from the spectator side? If you're inside, how did you get your pass. I have VIR only an hour or so away and would love to get inside one day.

Oh, and I didn't mean that you were bound to the darkside stuff, it's just that it is so good.  And you posted a photo of a clown that seems to be stuck in my head.  I don't think I will ever look at a clown the same way again!!!


----------



## StillImage (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the information, nice photos also, I see I forgot to mention that lol.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 22, 2008)

ToddB said:


> I have VIR only an hour or so away and would love to get inside one day.


How do you get there in an hour or so?  It took 2 1/2 hours!  Of course, I was riding with the folks and *he* doesn't have similar observation of the speed limits as I do.  

I plan to go back to *VIR* this season and would like to know how to wrangle a photo pass as well.  (some photo links gone  )

Great shots Chiller!


----------



## Chiller (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks again y'all.  Appreciate your comments. 

Todd....with Mosport you have access to different parts of the course.  There are small bridges that can take you the outside and inside areas.  Sure there are some restricted areas of the track for safety purposes.  
Im lucky cause my ex works at at one of the sponsors, and they had a car in the races.  I shot last year, so they got me a weekend pass to shoot.  I was able to walk in the pits, but it was so crazy with cars and people, I only got a few shots.  
  Thanks for the darkside comment bro.  Much appreciated.  Got some new idea coming up soon.


----------

